# food well clothes for thought



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John is going to a folk festival with his friend, thought I better move my clothes out the van to make room for the whisky and beer :lol: 
Do I really need
11 blouses 
9 t.shirts
1 track suit
2 track suit trousers
1 cardi
2 fleeces
2 pairs shorts
5 pairs of crop pants
1 posh velour trouser suit :roll:  :!: :!: 
1 lurex type top to wear with above "
1 pair black trousers with lurex stripe ( bought for christmas party worn once why did i think i would need them in the van?)
2 pairs waterproof overtrousers (1 fleece lined)
2 pairs pj (in case of fire)
1 nightie (ditto) 
1 swimming costume
1 thermal long john
3 pairs thermal socks
2 pairs jeans 
2 pairs zip off trousers
more underwear than i care to mention

Good news all this lot weighed under 15 kilo :lol: :lol: 

Bad news does not include the stuff I WEAR which is clean and washed ready to go back into the van :wink: 

All this fitted into one overhead locker and 1/3 wardrobe :!: 
Sue


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sue, Sue, Sue, why oh why are you even asking????????????????
Of course you need it all jaysus woman you just never know when or where you might need to wear any of those items. A woman must be prepared you know :lol: :lol:

Only one other thing worrying me and that is the distinct lack of SHOES!!!!!!!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi Carol didn't dare list the shoes which I left in the van. Am a proper shoe-a-holic. In van
1 pair crocs
1 pair crocs toe post
1 pair walking boots
1 pair normal boots
1 pair walking sandals
1 pair green soft shoes bought at a show (now have 2 more pairs other colours at home)
Wellies go back and forward between home and van as do other shoes/sandals/trainers depending on my mood :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

What? No suit and high heels for that all-important TV/Job Interview?

As said above A Girl has to be prepared!

And the only mention of rubber seems to be the wellies!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

OOh.
And there was me thinking of Ava Gardner in The Barefoot Countessa...........Blast!
 Ted.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p always takes 3 sets of clothes on hols.
Summer, Spring/Autumn and winter.

When we get home she will anounce "look at all these clothes that I have not worn" :roll: 
Dave p


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I think I'm worse than you sue, I have 12 drawers full! They're only small drawers though each containing 1 pr socks, 1pr kecks, 1 t-shirt, 1 pr jeans. 

They are labelled January, February, March ........

David

ps anyone no a good dating website :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs Zeb is appalled Sue. 8O 8O

She thinks your husband must be a right misery restricting you to such a measly collection of clobber . . . if you can call it a collection, (She says!!)

And less than two dozen pairs of shoes - how can a girl possibly be expected to appear in public with such a limited choice? (She says!)

Won't tell you what I say  , but at this moment I'm waiting for the glue to dry on a "_shoe restrainer_" I've had to make so they occupy marginally less than half the total storage space in the van. :roll: :roll:

You think I'm joking!! 8O :roll:

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sue everyone laughed when Ray took out of the old M/Home 24 pairs of shoes  
I have got cloths for all sorts of condition's and bet your life if I take them out I will want them next trip so please don't worry put them all back when he comes back :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> Sue everyone laughed when Ray took out of the old M/Home 24 pairs of shoes


You as well Mavis - and I thought you were such a restrained and sensible lady! 8O :roll:

You and Mrs Zeb would make a good pair. (_Oh dear - what an awful pun_!! 8O 8O )

Dave


----------



## Kelz (Jun 16, 2010)

Love it


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

We are picking up the motorhome this Friday after two weeks of complications which has given my missus the opportunity of two extra weeks of "I think this/these will be very handy"the payload is now severely compromised and I think a trailer/walk in bedroom type thingy may be the answer, anyway as long as she's happy.I suppose there are always car boots wherever we end up!
Happy payloads and journeys to you all!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clothes*

15 kg is not bad for all that lot! I have a double wardrobe, a single, a cupboard, three pull out wire baskets and two drawers all choc a bloc with clothes. Extra shelves in the warbrobe for shoes - and this is after a declutter!

My stuff is quite heavy as there are about 10 pairs of jeans in various colours and styles, including a 30" waist pair of Levis that I am hoping to squeeze into!

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Sue everyone laughed when Ray took out of the old M/Home 24 pairs of shoes
> ...


What a pun that would make 25pairs :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

This had had me and the missus in stitches, one of the best threads for ages. (I thought she was bad at taking too many clothes)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Clothes*



Rapide561 said:


> including a 30" waist pair of Levis that I am hoping to squeeze into!
> Russell


Russell . . . in the nicest possible way, please shut up! :wink: 8O 8O

That's only an inch or two more than my collar size!!  

Dave :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levis*

The Levis are white though, so I am not sure I am still young enough to be even trying to get into them!

Russell


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, will now happilly put most of it back for my next 'girlie' break.
Got some nice new stuff at Juctiion 32 yesterday, soooo glad I wil be able to fit it all in.
Have reviewed the shoe situation and realise it is woefully inadequate, no stillletos though, I do most of the driving and don't want a broken leg  never did master the art of walking in very high heels despite being vertically challenged.
Russell, White Levis don't bear thinking about  
Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*White Levis*

Stayin' alive, stayin' alive, live, live, live, live, stayin alive!


----------



## Kelz (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg I havnt laughed some mych in ages


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooooh my 16 year old son has just bought a pair of white Levis and a white jacket to match its erm erm weeeell..................white!!!
My oldest son has also got some white jeans, Russ can feel a 'white jeans off' coming on for Oswestry in July :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You wear yours and they will wear theirs, I will take pics and post em on here!!!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

OOhh take everything you can, what the heck you worried about. 

Just got back from holls, took 7 pairs of shoes and realised when I got back only really wore 1 and a pair of crocks. 

Trouble for me is my underwear (sloggie's and hammocks) take up more room than the shoes. Not sure why but he never insists I leave any of them behind. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Mandy


----------

